
A Tesla Model X beat a Lamborghini in a drag race - bspn
https://qz.com/1058488/a-tesla-model-x-p100d-beat-a-530000-lamborghini-aventador-sv-in-a-drag-race-and-may-have-set-an-suv-speed-record-in-the-process/
======
ardit33
On short straight line teslas will leave most combustion engine cars in the
dust, but it seems that Teslas can't handle more than a lap or two without
overheating.

[http://www.thedrive.com/news/5207/this-video-reminds-us-
that...](http://www.thedrive.com/news/5207/this-video-reminds-us-that-the-
tesla-model-s-is-an-awful-track-car)

Anyway, 99% will never race a car, so it is not that important. Lamborghinis
are probably used in the track more by their owners than your average Teslas
will be.

~~~
2OEH8eoCRo
Isn't there software on the Tesla that throttles back performance if you
launch it enough?

~~~
jgibson
There used to be, but it was removed after customers found out about it and
complained. Now you get a warning and big disclaimer, but it isn't limited.

Source (and plenty others if you google): [http://insideevs.com/tesla-remove-
launch-power-restrictions/](http://insideevs.com/tesla-remove-launch-power-
restrictions/)

------
jacquesm
I've yet to come across a situation in normal traffic where > 100 HP wasn't
wasteful.

If you want to see electric cars beating ICEs in drag racing look no further
than White Zombie:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rVTIpS5zb4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rVTIpS5zb4)

Which makes for some very comical footage. I'm quite sure White Zombie would
absolutely smoke a Lamborghini and maybe it would do the same with a Tesla.

Takeoff is around 0:40 in that video, blink and you'll miss it.

------
askafriend
A couple of points worth highlighting:

1\. The Lamborghini can sustain this level of performance whereas the Tesla
can't. So even if the Tesla can beat the Lamborghini within this particular
set of constraints, it won't beat the Lamborghini in any sustained racing
environment.

2\. The Lamborghini Aventador SV weighs roughly 3,800 lbs, whereas the Tesla
Model X weighs roughly 5,300 lbs. Really impressive for such a heavy car to
beat a much lighter car even in a drag race.

3\. There's a conversation to be had here about the practical value of
acceleration over ability to reach top speeds and sustain them - especially on
normal roads and in daily life. One can argue that rapid acceleration and a
top speed of 90 is far more valuable/useful than slower acceleration and a top
speed of 200.

~~~
jacquesm
Rapid acceleration isn't all that important. In daily driving nobody floors it
as if they're in a drag race simply because there is other traffic to contend
with and guys in cars with flashing lights that will make your life miserable
if they see you doing the same to others.

Most acceleration in traffic is quite gentle, better for occupants (kids,
grandma, spouse) and it makes your car more predictable to other drivers.

~~~
askafriend
I like your point about making the car predictable for other drivers. I hadn't
considered that but intuitively it makes total sense to me.

Maybe the reality is that all of our cars are overpowered for 99% of usage.
But if there was an attribute that could be put to use on the road,
acceleration makes sense because you legally can't go above 90mph in most
places.

------
_tomasz
So, did anyone look at the time slip?

Slip #1: The Tesla showed 11.468 and the Lamborghini showed 11.307 on race
one;

Slip #2: Tesla hit 11.418 while the Lamborghini shows 11.281.

A the bottom, the "Left 1st .2764" indicates the Lamborghini driver had over a
quarter second slower response time.

Basically the Tesla beat the Lamborghini because the driver was slower. The
second time slip shows the Lamborghini only 0.05 seconds slower response time
and beating the Tesla in elapsed time.

I don't see how this is a win or am I missing something?

------
wtfishackernews
The difference is that the Lamborgini isn't only fast for a few seconds in a
straight line.

------
jimjimjim
Only in the US is a drag race important for anything.

~~~
jimjimjim
and i say this as a huge fan of roadkill

------
tsechin
This is a great headline for Tesla.

The point isn't whether a Tesla could beat it in a real race, etc, this is
just a "brand" moment for them.

------
nunez
Good thing "nobody" buys Tesla's for racing...

------
jgalt212
How much battery drain does such a race cause?

~~~
_pmf_
When drag racing, the question is not how much fuel is used up, but how much
car ...

~~~
jgalt212
so what you're saying is, regardless of gas or electric, drag racing is going
to ruin your car.

